# Denon AVR-589? Right Choice?



## Sanchez.pr (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm in the process to upgrade my Home Theater Receiver. I am between the Onkyo TX-SR506 or the Denon AVR-589.

I know the Onkyo is 7.1, but I dont have a 7.1 speaker layout. Only 5 speakers in my apt. Can this affect in someway?

I have reed so much about the quality and power of the denon that I'm very confused.

Need HELP!!!! What will be the best choice??


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Kind of a hard question to answer.
Both denon and onkyo make high quality,performance equipment,
so it's a matter of personal preference.
As far as the 7.1 system is concerned,you can set the speaker arrangement in
the systems setup.
You don't have to run 7.1 as can can set it to the speakers you have.
You should be able to set it from anywhere between 2.0 and 7.1.
7.1 is good to have for future upgrades.


----------



## Sanchez.pr (Jan 20, 2009)

Another thing I'm seen different on this two receiver are the HDMI inputs.

The Onkyo is a HDMI passthrough (3 inputs and 1 output) and the Denon is HDMI 1.3a switcher (2 inputs and 1 output).

Witch is better and what is the difference?

Thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Passthrough just pass the signal through to other devices,
like a TV.
There is no hdmi audio processing,so you would have to use
seperate audio connections.
From the documentation,the denon switcher serves the same function.
So,they are basically device selectors for routing the hdmi from different devices.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

What is the price difference between these two receivers? I'm not talking MSRP but the price you're actually looking at paying?

Peace...


----------

